# Alkaline Water Question



## cmzaha (Mar 16, 2017)

Please someone tell me what the big deal is with drinking Alkaline Water? A few ago some girls were passing out bottled alkaline water to us vendors, and I assume they are probably sponsers of the market. I have managed to live a lot of years drinking our local tap water. Just Curious.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 16, 2017)

Not a clue. Didn't know it was a thing. I'm curious now.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 16, 2017)

well it is another scam , we know that bacteria needs the acidic environment to grow.  People who cash on alkaline water believe that they change the acidity of blood, which can not be changed our blood is 7.1-7.4 and not matter what you drink it will keep that ph. Alkaline water the only change it makes is the ph of urine, nothing else. My friend have a business and he is trying to convince me that even cleaning with that water is enough you do not need any soap or other detergent.  It is simple trend without any proof for science

Alkaline water is water that's less acidic than regular tap water. ... Proponents of alkaline water believe that it can neutralize the acid in your bloodstream and help your body metabolize nutrients more effectively, leading to better health and performance.
I do not believe in it,  People go as crazy as to put the Ph paper in their mouths to check ph level.   It always cracks me up 
It is the same hoax as Homeopathy
another link  http://www.precisionnutrition.com/alkaline-water-legit-or-hoax


----------



## Arimara (Mar 16, 2017)

I have had alkaline water before and it's not something I believe in drinking all of the time. It's great in the summer when I'm dumb enough to walk around instead of being dumber and waiting 15+ minutes for a bus. I put much more stock in water that contains electrolytes. especially if I'm sweating like an overrun mom.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 16, 2017)

Dahila said:


> well it is another scam , we know that bacteria needs the acidic environment to grow.  People who cash on alkaline water believe that they change the acidity of blood, which can not be changed our blood is 7.1-7.4 and not matter what you drink it will keep that ph. Alkaline water the only change it makes is the ph of urine, nothing else. My friend have a business and he is trying to convince me that even cleaning with that water is enough you do not need any soap or other detergent.  It is simple trend without any proof for science
> 
> Alkaline water is water that's less acidic than regular tap water. ... Proponents of alkaline water believe that it can neutralize the acid in your bloodstream and help your body metabolize nutrients more effectively, leading to better health and performance.
> I do not believe in it,  People go as crazy as to put the Ph paper in their mouths to check ph level.   It always cracks me up
> ...


I thought I remembered reading something to what you just posted. I did not plan on buying it


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 16, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> Not a clue. Didn't know it was a thing. I'm curious now.


Seems like California is always first on the list for such fads


----------



## Dahila (Mar 16, 2017)

that alkaline water is with us for ages, you know if people can cash on something they will , they will 
it suppose to be good after heavy exercise that all.  Does not give you any benefits,  People who have kidney problems better do not touch it, people who are on Metformin or any insuline mimics should avoid it to.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 16, 2017)

Being in the forgotten, boring middle of the US of A, Iowans won't get caught up in the alkaline water craze for awhile yet. (If ever.) 

I'm just going to lick my soap. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 16, 2017)

A new health trend in the making!! 


DeeAnna said:


> Being in the forgotten, boring middle of the US of A, Iowans won't get caught up in the alkaline water craze for awhile yet. (If ever.)
> 
> I'm just going to lick my soap.
> 
> :mrgreen:


----------



## Dahila (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah we do not have enough people with common sense, thank you Deeanna for a laugh


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 16, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Please someone tell me what the big deal is with drinking Alkaline Water? A few ago some girls were passing out bottled alkaline water to us vendors, and I assume they are probably sponsers of the market. I have managed to live a lot of years drinking our local tap water. Just Curious.



Oh my god I have so much to say on this subject!! None of it particularly polite. 

Basically, it's the equivalent of drinking water with Tums or bleach in it. It's _supposedly_ to help your body become alkaline.. Or acidic, or something. People actually have whole diets around this and will test the PH of their _PEE!_

They have thousand dollar snake oil machines for your home, with three settings, where you can get alkaline water, acidic water, and filtered water. The will drink the alkaline water when taking their pills, because it supposedly helps them get greater benefits from the vitamins. 

The first machine I saw, was about a decade ago. The guy said it supposedly came from Japan. These days I tell people they can pay me a thousand dollars to crush up Tums or squeeze lemon in their water and it would do the same thing. 

Needless to say, they're not amused.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 16, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Being in the forgotten, boring middle of the US of A, Iowans won't get caught up in the alkaline water craze for awhile yet. (If ever.)
> 
> I'm just going to lick my soap.
> 
> :mrgreen:


I was thinking adding in a titch of lye to my water glass would do the trick :headbanging:



Seawolfe said:


> A new health trend in the making!!


LOL, it was the Sunday Long Beach Market. I also noticed yesterday that there is now an Alkaline Water store in Uptown Whittier. What a joke


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 16, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> I was thinking adding in a titch of lye to my water glass would do the trick :headbanging:



There is a "detox diet" making the rounds where you add peroxide to your water. The super serious seem to be getting industrial strength stuff to dilute down.

I have a few coworkers that seem to like the alkaline stuff. They're usually on the "forefront" of these water trends and I'm waiting to hear about the peroxide concoction from them.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 16, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> There is a "detox diet" making the rounds where you add peroxide to your water. The super serious seem to be getting industrial strength stuff to dilute down.
> 
> I have a few coworkers that seem to like the alkaline stuff. They're usually on the "forefront" of these water trends and I'm waiting to hear about the peroxide concoction from them.


I think it is getting quite ridiculous


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 17, 2017)

When my more crunchy friends mention something they do for "detox," I want to grind my teeth. It seems to be the phrase used for some weird food or body care ritual that someone has deemed, for unknown reasons, to be absolutely essential to one's physical or mental or emotional health. 

I've learned to not ask questions because the answers are usually mysteriously vague and unscientific -- instead I usually glaze my eyes and nod my head knowingly. In a few months or so, they'll have moved on to a new "detox" ritual.

And I live in white-bread Iowa -- the land of pigs and corn and (so everyone else thinks) little or no education, culture, or refinement. I shudder to think if I lived on either coast.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 17, 2017)

I believe in detoxing. The best way to do it is to eliminate the junk foods and drink water. My face cleared up a lot when I was drinking a liter and a half of water... And eating more veggies.


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 17, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> There is a "detox diet" making the rounds where you add peroxide to your water. The super serious seem to be getting industrial strength stuff to dilute down..



This is so stupid!! Have they read the label on the stuff that you get in the drug store?? The thing that says 3% or 4%?? That is the dilution rate OF THE INDUSTRIAL STUFF. 3% hydrogen peroxide in water!! 

You're supposed to dilute that even MORE to rinse your mouth with it or you can get chemical burns on your gum. This stuff can cause nausea and vomiting!! 

*ARG*

Modern day Darwinism, not by plague but by health craze fad. And chances are they'd blame vaccines for it, or something. 
</rant>

:headbanging:

P.S. Edit - If they are using peroxide because they literally are trying to survive in the wild, then fine. But then tell them to find a better source of disinfectant. https://iaspub.epa.gov/tdb/pages/treatment/treatmentOverview.do?treatmentProcessId=-1234021623


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 17, 2017)

Arimara said:


> I believe in detoxing. The best way to do it is to eliminate the junk foods and drink water. ... And eating more veggies.



This is basic healthy living, IMO, and totally unrelated to the "detox diets" and drinking alkaline water and all that stuff. There's plenty of good science that supports the benefits eating properly and drinking enough water. 

What I think of "detox" is the idea that a person must eliminate certain poisons or contaminants lurking in the body. Buying into this kind of "detox" is bad enough, but what's worse is when someone reacts badly to the "detox" and the injury is just explained away as the body "eliminating the poisons" and to "stick with it -- the detox is working."  

Like the baking soda based deodorants going around -- the severe underarm irritation many people get is brushed off as "just detox" and the advice is usually for the person to keep using the deodorant, rather than be sensible and STOP using the product. I bet the hydrogen peroxide drinking crowd is doing about the same thing -- get a chemical burn and call it "detox" rather than see the injury for what it really is.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Mar 17, 2017)

I've never found an advocate of the detox idea that can tell me what the so-called "toxins" are with any specificity.

As for the supposed alkaline thing, it's nonsense.  They only gain traction because people don't understand science.  I have an aunt who is constantly forwarding me emails from dubious sources which advocate this anti-scientific poppycock.  As she is my sweet, old aunt I just ignore them, but I routinely tear into them when they come from others.  The body has sophisticated mechanisms to maintain its pH, and the food one eats doesn't impact them to an appreciable degree.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 17, 2017)

A chemist or scientist I am not, but I do think I have decent common sense. I often wonder what these so called De-tox systems do to our own natural in-body de-toxing organs, such as our kidneys, and liver. As for perioxide, I do brush it around a gum and tooth that I am having a problem with. I use 3% diluted 50% and it is helping. This is either a tooth that died or a failed root canal, that hold a bridge over my bite plate. Sucks, but the last of my cash went to another restoration for my daughter so I need to try to keep this going. I know what 20-40% does when it comes to burning the skin, those I used to use in my beauty shop. It always amazed me how tough our scalp is and how it would survive. Sorry I strayed from the topic a tad


----------



## Arimara (Mar 17, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> This is basic healthy living, IMO, and totally unrelated to the "detox diets" and drinking alkaline water and all that stuff. There's plenty of good science that supports the benefits eating properly and drinking enough water.
> 
> What I think of "detox" is the idea that a person must eliminate certain poisons or contaminants lurking in the body. Buying into this kind of "detox" is bad enough, but what's worse is when someone reacts badly to the "detox" and the injury is just explained away as the body "eliminating the poisons" and to "stick with it -- the detox is working."
> 
> Like the baking soda based deodorants going around -- the severe underarm irritation many people get is brushed off as "just detox" and the advice is usually for the person to keep using the deodorant, rather than be sensible and STOP using the product. I bet the hydrogen peroxide drinking crowd is doing about the same thing -- get a chemical burn and call it "detox" rather than see the injury for what it really is.



Can't argue there. I still remember an episode of Penn & Teller's show dealing with this. Some lady claimed she flushed out a parasite from her body and the only thought going through my head was "that looks nothing like a parasite, lady"



BrewerGeorge said:


> I've never found an advocate of the detox idea that can tell me what the so-called "toxins" are with any specificity.
> 
> As for the supposed alkaline thing, it's nonsense.  They only gain traction because people don't understand science.  I have an aunt who is constantly forwarding me emails from dubious sources which advocate this anti-scientific poppycock.  As she is my sweet, old aunt I just ignore them, but I routinely tear into them when they come from others.  The body has sophisticated mechanisms to maintain its pH, and the food one eats doesn't impact them to an appreciable degree.



The only toxins I can think of are an over abundance of nutrients we get from supplements and food and that's only if we take in too much of them.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 20, 2017)

There is not such thing as Detox, but when  people have problems and they change the way they eat, and start drink water (not to lick the soap for alcanity) a lot of problems are gone.  drinking some herbal teas will clear a lot of ***t from the body too.  I do believe in the easiest way to do.  Cook water a few minute, then pour it into thermos, drink small amount of warm water every two hours or so,  6 weeks of that wil "detox" the body and it is easy, cheap, and for thousands years with us, It is from ayurveda 
Another thing is fasting.  Even 3 days fasting can reset how your body works. We have influence on our body,   
I wish I was strong enough to do fasting.... maybe one day


----------

